# buzzys first mouse!!!!



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

buzz got his first mouse last night. i have the unfortunate problem of mice in my kitchen. well, he must have caught it while i was at work. i noticed the dog playing with it and thought it was one of the toy mice i bought. we have a game we play where i stomp the mouse they have. well i stomped the mouse alright!!! right into the living room carpet!!!! YUK!!!! needless to say i'm out a pair of socks and that spot on the carpet is extra clean!!!! i will look more carefully next time i play "stomp the mouse"!!!!!!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

inzekesmemory said:


> i will look more carefully next time i play "stomp the mouse"!!!!!!


LOL I had to laugh at that one. I bet it wasn't funny when it happened though. But I'm sure you are laughing about it now. 

It kinda reminds me of something that happened when I was younger. My brother and I each had an Anole (little green lizard) and we were holding them while watching TV. I put mine away and and I'm walking around and I see what I thought was this rubber anole that belonged to my younger sister. She liked to chew on it and I thought she had chewed the suction cup off of its stomach. I picked it up and it was my brother's anole, dead, with tooth marks in its head. My brother became a TV vegetable and didn't realize that his lizard had wandered off until I found it dead on the floor. :-? Ewwwww...


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Ewwwwwwww, squished mouse. I would have freaked OUT lol

Good job to Buzzy!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay. 
First: EW! :? 
Second: Bwahahahahahaha! :lol: 

I was cringing AND laughing while reading your post. TOO funny!


----------

